# abalone



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Where can I get some information on using abalone? I'm thinking about using it for inlaws on a Spanish mackerel and sea trout rods for the wife.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

PM Kevin Knox on the board. If you get his DVD, it gives you a very detailed step-by-step. I did it from the Rod Maker article. Very neat stuff to work with.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

basstardo said:


> PM Kevin Knox on the board. If you get his DVD, it gives you a very detailed step-by-step. I did it from the Rod Maker article. Very neat stuff to work with.


Thanks Terry


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I second the DVD from Kevin. I was lucky enough to sit through his siminar at the Expo and it was very informative.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help Terry and Kevin. DVD and abalone are on the way!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Good deal. Post up some pics when you're done!


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tee Hee Hee, I feel like a dealer that just got another unsuspecting life long junkie hooked on his biggest addiction!!!:beer::--|


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You are! Got Me started!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Got me started to, All I had to do was look at his rods in High Point and that was it, I was hooked


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WLEwRdi0QU


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

just got to watch the DVD Kevin. Very well done and a smart approach to it. Thanks a million!


----------

